
Ask HN: What free tools/email are there for startups - KloudTrader
Hi HN, I am currently bootstrapping an automated trading platform startup. As I am on a lean budget, what free tools&#x2F;email service with option of custom domain do you recommend?
======
ramon
AWS also has a WorkMail which is your own custom e-mail service.

[https://aws.amazon.com/workmail/](https://aws.amazon.com/workmail/)

------
jeffmould
Not free, but Google Apps for Business is worth the $5 a month for email. If
you already have a server for your app, you could host your own email server
as well.

------
ramon
The cheapest option is AWS SES.

Best Regards,

